# quel disque dur choisir pour un PM G5 ?



## babouse (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'acquérir d'occasion un powermac g5 2*2Ghz et je voudrais lui rajouter un disque dur interne d'environ 500 Go mais j'ai un soucis: je pensais que la plupart des disques durs SATA II étaient compatibles et je lis dans la notice apple que non seulement il lui faut du serial ATA mais bien spécifiquement en 3,9 pouces de largeur , 5,7'' de profondeur et 1'' de hauteur.
Bref, c'est moi qui foire (ça se peut, j'ai des lacunes énoooormes en mac) ou ces dimensions sont introuvales pour un disque interne ??
Merci de m'aider!!:rose:


----------



## alaincha (10 Septembre 2008)

babouse a dit:


> je lis dans la notice Apple



Quelle notice Apple? C'est un peu curieux, car elle semble raconter n'importe quoi.

Normalement, pour un PM G5 2*2 (il en existe 3 modèles) il faut un disque SATA 3.5".

À ma connaissance, et comme tu as pu le constater, un disque 3.9" n'existe pas.

Alors, quelques précisions vont devenir nécessaires sur l'origine et la crédibilité de tes informations soit disant issue d'une documentation Apple.


----------



## babouse (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour tes précisions!
Mes infos viennent du "guide de l'utilisateur- Power Mac G5" ( doc apparemment de 2005) téléchargé sur le site Apple (support).
C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, jamais vu de 3,9'' même dans mes rêves les plus éthyliques!


----------



## babouse (10 Septembre 2008)

Ha! Et sinon quelqu'un sait-il où on peut se procurer les 4 vis à installer sur le disque dur pour le faire glisser dans le rack ? C'est que je ne les ai pas!:mouais:


----------



## jerG (10 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas si chez un assembleur PC il y en aurait ou alors avec de la chance fournies avec le disque dur lui-même (mais maintenant les disques dur sont souvent vendus nus)...


----------



## ROB 59 (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour
info extrait du guide de l'utilisateur
"les quatres guides de l'unite se trouvent sur la cloison en plastique a cote des baies de disque dur"


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2008)

babouse a dit:


> Ha! Et sinon quelqu'un sait-il où on peut se procurer les 4 vis à installer sur le disque dur pour le faire glisser dans le rack ? C'est que je ne les ai pas!:mouais:



J'ai mis deux Caviar Western Digital 500 Go en début d'année en remplacement du 160 go d'origine de mon PM 2x1.8, avec un dédié à la sauvegarde Time Machine. Tu peux trouver les équivalents actuels et leurs concurrents sur la page des dd internes chez mon vendeur habituel. Un filtre par machine permet de ne pas se tromper à la commande 

Les vis sont fournies d'origine avec le Mac (elles ne sont pas fournies avec le DD). Mais comme si comme moi le propriétaire précédent ne te les a pas toutes données (celles en plus du disque dur d'origine), essaie de voir chez un revendeur Apple, ils doivent en avoir et t'en donneront/vendront peut-être.

_Edith: PS: dans le genre de chose que le précédent propriétaire avait aussi omis de me donner, l'antenne externe pour le Wifi (bidule en T, vissable à l'arrière). On peut en commander chez un revendeur Apple._


----------



## fransoi5978 (13 Septembre 2008)

Ne t'en fait pas Téo, il a le T et de mémoire les 8 vis pour les deux disques dur qui sont dedans.
Comme je l'ai dis à Babouse, mon frère a acheté un 750Go Samsung pour son G5.


----------

